# Extensions for Central Machinery SawMill



## james000222 (Jul 28, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can either purchase extensions for the Harbor Freight (Central Machinery) sawmill? I can't seem to find them anywhere. Either that - or the correct size angle iron? That too seems to be eluding me.

Thanks! J


----------

